# How long to bake stuffed peppers?



## amnesiac

I'm making bell peppers stuffed with ground turkey and rice & I haven't made them in a REALLY long time so I can't remember how long I usually bake them. Most of the recipes I see include boiling the peppers before stuffing them. I don't really like that because I don't like my peppers to be mushy when they're done. So if you stuff the peppers raw, what temp would you bake at & for how long?


----------



## goinggreengirl

As long as the filling is fully cooked, I'd say 350 degrees for half an hour.


----------



## Llyra

I would do a half hour at 375, and then pull them, and stick a (clean) finger into one. If it's piping hot, it's done.

I usually do parboil my peppers before I stuff them-- two or three minutes in rapidly boiling water-- because I like the peppers to be tender. I don't think that would affect cooking time, though-- the time in the oven is more about making sure the filling is hot all the way through. (And if the filling contains meat that isn't precooked, you'll of course be doubly sure it's really hot.)


----------



## HappyMommy2

60-90 minutes at 350

I don't pre-cook the peppers or the hamburger/ground meat


----------



## ollyoxenfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HappyMommy2*
> 
> 60-90 minutes at 350
> 
> I don't pre-cook the peppers or the hamburger/ground meat


If the filling is raw, I agree with this. If you have a thermometer, the filling should reach 165F.


----------



## amnesiac

Thank you!! I ended up baking them for 45 minutes at 375. They turned out beautifully!


----------

